

Thought Leadership Requires Going Beyond The Innovators - spivey
http://blogs.forrester.com/tom_grant/10-07-12-thought_leadership_requires_going_beyond_innovators

======
spivey
tl;dr - give early adopters "useful information, not claims of your own genius
as a forward-thinking vendor" to Cross the Chasm

